# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  General hints, tips, must see, must do, advice!

## South East Asia

Hi, 

My boyfriend and I are both finishing work/university at the same time and are going travelling around South East Asia for 6 months starting in July. It was a bit of a spontaneous decision, and as excited as we are, we have never been travelling for that long or to that part of the world before. There is so much material to read but I was wondering if anyone has a few hint and tips, or things that we definitely must prepare before or do while out there?

Thanks

----------


## jeremybrstl

Thailand has always been great place to visit especially the beaches of the southern region. It is certainly a paradise for travelers, Thailand has achieved remarkable achievements in the fields of fine arts like music, dance, paintings, sculpture and crafts.Revive with a refreshing holiday at excellent accommodation rooms in the heart of the City of Angels. Enjoy delicious cuisines, delightful entertainment and dream hotels at one of the most pulsating cities in the world.

----------


## GFI

Definitely, Thailand is the best place for travelling its beaches and places are serene and lush like such a dream place especially Phuket, Pattaya, Chiang Mai and Bangkok.

----------


## antony

You should visit Singapore, Malaysia and Thailand. You will going to love these places. All these are mine favorite. I just love the exotic and beautiful places of these countries.

----------


## Warner588

South East Asia is a beautiful country. It has very attractive place for visit in travel. you can enjoy your travel in South East Asia.

----------


## davidsmith36

Thailand has dependably been awesome place to visit particularly the shorelines of the southern area. It is positively a heaven for explorers, Thailand has accomplished surprising accomplishments in the fields of expressive arts like music, move, canvases, model and crafts.Revive with a reviving occasion at phenomenal convenience rooms in the heart of the City of Angels. Appreciate delectable cooking styles, delightful excitement and dream inns at a standout amongst the most throbbing urban areas on the planet.

----------


## aliceta

I think Southeast Asia is where you should go, but have a specific time plan for each country. The issue of accommodation will be a pretty big budget for you

----------


## patrickoq88

Thanks for this information

----------

